# felt-tip pen



## FlyingBird

How do you call those things?
http://prntscr.com/3ap0hp

i have no idea how you call it in english, but usually childrens draw with it


----------



## peptidoglycan

Keçeli kalem


----------



## Rallino

Personally, I call them _gazlı kalem_.


----------



## NErsoz

In English; Felt-Tip Pen


----------



## Rallino

NErsoz said:


> In English; Felt-Tip Pen


Thank you, NErsoz.  I've edited the title.


----------



## peptidoglycan

Hi Rallino. I've never heard "gazlı kalem". It's odd enough that you suggest that expression.


----------



## Rallino

peptidoglycan said:


> Hi Rallino. I've never heard "gazlı kalem". It's odd enough that you suggest that expression.


Interesting. I admit that it's a vocabulary from my elementary school years. (I never really use these pencils).


----------



## mechanical

Answer is "*Keçeli kalem*". Gazlı kalem is unlikely at present. Most of people call them as "Keçeli kalem (singular), Keçeli Kalemler (plural). But you may use both of them.


----------



## Rallino

mechanical said:


> Answer is "*Keçeli kalem*". Gazlı kalem is unlikely at present. Most of people call them as "Keçeli kalem (singular), Keçeli Kalemler (plural). But you may use both of them.


Indeed, now that I've searched, Google gives 15k hits for _gazlı kalem_ while 200k for _keçeli kalem_. I must be getting old.


----------



## murattug

ispirtolu kalem


I am older than you
I guess no one uses "ispirtolu kalem" today.


----------

